# 2015 Artist/Album sort via USB stick?



## gorcorps (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey all

I just test drove a 2015 Murano and loved ALMOST everything about it, but this last thing is kind of a deal breaker if it's as limited as it seems.

Right now I play all of my music via USB stick. In every other vehicle I've used it in, that car will recognize the tag names and let me select songs via Artist/Album/Song name. For whatever reason it seems like the Murano has no such capability (even though I had a 2011 Rogue that did). I have no idea how the Murano is even sorting my files. 

I have my files organized so that all of the songs are in a folder with "Album Name", and then all the album folders are in another folder with "Artist Name". Pretty common I think. The Murano looks like it's just displaying the Album name folders, but it's not even in alphabetical order. I have no idea how it's deciding the order to place them. It won't let me browse by folder structure either. I remember my buddy who got a Pathfinder a couple years back complaining of something similar but I never understood how he described it.

Is there really no way to properly use a USB stick? It's 2015... and it worked fine when I had my Rogue so certainly they wouldn't take AWAY functionality, right?


----------

